# Non-System Error???



## Noel (Feb 11, 2000)

Can someone please tell me what the following error message means? Non-system error or disk error -- does this mean my hard drive just died? I'm using an 8yr. old Compaq Presario866 system using win3.1. I've checked in the manuals, but found nothing to explain this. Thanks


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Does it say non system disk or disk error? That makes more sense...

Do you have a bootable floppy? If so, boot from it and see if you can get to the C drive that way.

Let us know.


----------



## Noel (Feb 11, 2000)

oops - typo on my part - this is the system I use at work - mainly used for an automotive program through Mitchell. I cannot locate the 3.1 windows disk or anything like it. The only disks I found were blank ones (just my luck). I think the rest of them were lost during a move last year. What should I do now - cannot get out of blank screen????


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

You need DOS disks, from the version of DOS that is on this machine. Without them, it is going to be hard to get things working.

To get at your data though, you can make a boot disk on a Win9x machine and boot with it. You should then be able to type C: and get to your drive, but you won't be able to load Windows.

If you can get some DOS install disks from a different version of DOS we can make it work, but it may not be perfect.


----------

